# What Color is this Donkey?



## Woodhaven (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't have any helpful information about his colouring but if I was to name him, I would call him "Half n' Half"


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

Did they clip his hair? That may be what is making him look so weird.


----------



## KLJcowgirl (Oct 13, 2015)

I was thinking he may look like he's clipped as well. Still weird that the spots stop at his top half though. Cute little guy.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

They don't say that they clipped him in his ad and are promoting his unique coloring but we all know how truthful online advertising can be...he is a cutie though regardless of what color he is.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I thought he looked clipped on the front half too.


----------



## george the mule (Dec 7, 2014)

Well Kenai, he's a Jersey ;-) The people at The Burrito Farm down the road raise mini-donks (what these appear to be), and they have some similar to these critters. From the road, they look like little black and white cows standing in the pasture


----------



## secuono (Jul 6, 2011)

He's wearing pants!


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I would call him pants. He's actually the cutest thing I've ever seen omg :lol:


----------



## MerriBelle1 (Apr 19, 2017)

It appears he's a black spotted roan. Cute!


----------

